
Six Key Principles to Set Your Startup Culture - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/six-key-principles-to-set-your-startup-culture/
======
borisfowler
You cannot create a culture, only the environment necessary for the culture to
thrive in. It is up to a leader to make this environment possible so as to
attract the highest quality employees.

------
borisfowler
Definitely true: creating an environment where a culture can be created is a
huge part of being successful and recruiting great employees.

